# Dog Food Chat Animal Directory - Now open.



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Do you want to get your animal website noticed? I have just added a Web Directory that deals with Animal Related Links. 

*How does this benefit you?*
Besides getting FREE traffic this also helps your SERP's. SERPS refers to your search engine position. The more links pointing to your site the higher your site ranks on search engines like Google.

The best thing is its* FREE *TO YOU.

How? Just visit:http://dogfoodchat.com/links and click submit link. Its really EASY! I hope to see some links coming in from members.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

GreenDog, it's giving me an error? I'm on Firefox using Ubuntu if that makes a difference..!

I mean, I know it's an older post, maybe it just doesn't exist anymore heh. dunno


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I got 
*"Warning*: chdir() [function.chdir]: No such file or directory (errno 2) in */home/dogfood/public_html/links/links_global.php* on line *38*

*Warning*: require_once(./global.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in */home/dogfood/public_html/links/links_global.php* on line *40*

*Fatal error*: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required './global.php' (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in */home/dogfood/public_html/links/links_global.php* on line *40"

*Did the link get deleted?


----------

